# Should I replace my old Sany PLV-Z60?



## svtcontour (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, so I've got a light controlled environment in a small basement and I use my PLV-Z60 which is 720p to throw onto a DIY screen which is basically just paint (the old Behr Silverscreen that people were doing). Its 83" diagonal. Recently the image brightness has been going down which I assume is the bulb. 

So either I replace the bulb and hope its nothing else or I get a newer projector but I cant really afford a lot. My main thing is the image quality and noise. The Sanyo is dead silent and while its not top tier, it was rated good at the time.

Seeing that my screen is not high gain, does that mean I could in theory get a bright projector which does not have stellar contrast and it would still do ok? Somewhere I read that using a slightly gray screen might improve contrast. I know the silverscreen is not so grey but its not quite white either I think.

I was looking at the Epson 2030 as one option. I'd rather stick with 3LCD over DLP only because I'm worried about rainbow effect even though I've heard its almost a thing of the past.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I went from a Sanyo Z4 to my current Panasonic AE4000 and the difference was much more than I thought it would be. First of all the old "screen door effect" was gone and the contrast and brightness was far better not to mention the improvement in resolution. 
In my opinion the step up in quality was well worth it.


----------

